# I love surprises like this one!



## Captobvious (Feb 18, 2013)

So I've been spending the last couple weeks cleaning the garage up of all old unsorted stuff from when I first started collecting (aka not knowing what to keep and what to pitch so I kept EVERYTHING at the time) when I come along a box with some motherboards prepped for depopulating (slots removed/pins exposed etc) so I figured it was just one of those things I set aside and forgot about.

Lookee at what was under those 3 mainboards on top!







At long last my old long lost box of memory from over 100 PC's has been FOUND!!! All told here's everything that was in the box :mrgreen: 
I gotta say.... today was a good day :lol: 







Anyone else come across a long lost box full of goodies like this one?


----------



## Geo (Feb 18, 2013)

nice find. thats like washing cloths and finding a $20 bill at the bottom. :mrgreen: 

that box says "Megan 1st wedding". i hope theres not more corresponding boxes, 2nd, 3rd and so on. :lol:


----------



## necromancer (Feb 18, 2013)

nice aviation snips, my favorite multi tool :lol: 

and there good for t bar and metal framing too LOL

i found about 20 lbs of motherboards in my storage about a week or so ago


----------



## Captobvious (Feb 18, 2013)

Geo said:


> nice find. thats like washing cloths and finding a $20 bill at the bottom. :mrgreen:
> 
> that box says "Megan 1st wedding". i hope theres not more corresponding boxes, 2nd, 3rd and so on. :lol:



rofl nope just an old box that used to have some old pictures of my wife's in it.... from the before time.... in the long long ago


----------



## tek4g63 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have that same easter bucket. Was my kids from about two Easters ago and now its 2/3 full of the black chips off of ram sticks. lol.


----------



## Captobvious (Feb 19, 2013)

tek4g63 said:


> I have that same easter bucket. Was my kids from about two Easters ago and now its 2/3 full of the black chips off of ram sticks. lol.



Funny the things that end up on our workbenches hehe, I have a whole cabinet full of old iced coffee bottles just slightly out of frame for all the little things

Oh and Necro, I wouldn't know what to do if I didn't have those snips.... actually I think I'd just cry, for as little as I'd be able to get done without them around hehe


----------



## tedpgh (Mar 2, 2013)

Those CPU cards and controller cards are beautiful.

Bet they'll look even prettier after they're processed!


Re:aviation snips - one of my favorites too. Along with a paper-cutter (takes fingers off boards in a flash, though it'll take your fingers too)


----------



## Palladium (Mar 2, 2013)

tek4g63 said:


> I have that same easter bucket. Was my kids from about two Easters ago and now its 2/3 full of the black chips off of ram sticks. lol.



I have the same bucket also from about 2 Easter's ago. First it was an Easter basket all of about 30 sec. Then this summer it was a sand bucket at the beach. Now it's a water bowl for the cats!


----------



## Captobvious (Mar 4, 2013)

Palladium said:


> tek4g63 said:
> 
> 
> > I have that same easter bucket. Was my kids from about two Easters ago and now its 2/3 full of the black chips off of ram sticks. lol.
> ...



lol nice, aint it funny how we end up choosing our sorting bins and repurposing things for other things? :lol:


----------

